

Google: Crappy Results Like This Don’t Give The Impression You Care About Search - danilocampos
http://searchengineland.com/dear-google-crappy-santorum-results-dont-give-the-impression-you-care-about-search-109388

======
obituary_latte
Awful backgrounds don't give the impression that a site cares about aesthetics
either. </knee-jerk>

------
tomblue
mine are worse than his -
[https://plus.google.com/100044368488235152825/posts/DrCFKzgo...](https://plus.google.com/100044368488235152825/posts/DrCFKzgo3dZ)

